# I want almost naked or naked pics of my hubby help!!!!!



## wifey87 (Dec 15, 2012)

My husband and I have been married for 2 yrs. He never wants to talk about sex. One day he actually did he told me he is afraid of not satisfying me because he comes to fast and he also says he sucks at sex. Which I have never told him that he sucks or that he doesn't satisfy me. I actually tell him all the time that I think about him cause he is so hot so sexy that I always want to do him when he lays down next to me. He also stated that " don't you think I want to do you everyday" I said no cause you don't! He said its cause he is scared. Anyways the conversation continued as I kept telling him he is great in bed he last a long time every time for me to feel satisfied. He said I will change and have sex with you. But it started every other day we had sex and that was great and then it went up to a week. So I asked him at the end of the week if we could do it he said isn't it enough that we did 3 times last week. I immediately said but didn't you say you think of doing me everyday. He just shut me up and said if you want to have sex with me everyday then I'm not the guy for you. So I was like okay so now we have sex twice a week maybe. So my question is I want to have sex more, I know I'm not going to get so I want to ask him if he or I could take pictures of him naked and I could have them for myself pleasure. I'm so attracted to my husband all I need is pics. But the thing is I sent him naughty pics of me all the time he doesn't seem to enjoy or really be happy about them so that's why I don't know how to ask him to give me pics of him naked or even with boxers only. Remember he doesn't like to talk about sex nor he doesn't like me asking him for sex either. So how should I do this people so that we can be both happy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Your husband is either low drive and/or very timid about sex. He's timid about pictures as well. He does not seem to like you sending him sexy pictures either. If you bug him for pictures, you will push him away. 

I think you need to just let this go.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

How old are you two?

C


----------



## wifey87 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm 26 he is 29.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

The more you pressure him the less he's going to want to have sex, IMO. I know it must be difficult if you have a higher drive than him, but go with the twice weekly and in between think up very _subtle_ ways of seducing him. Sexy underwear, romantic home cooked dinners (candles and flowers on the table) flirting etc, but nothing too 'full on.'


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

wifey87 said:


> So my question is I want to have sex more, I know I'm not going to get so I want to ask him if he or I could take pictures of him naked and I could have them for myself pleasure. I'm so attracted to my husband all I need is pics.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


All I can say is, there are dozens of men in this forum who would love to marry you right now...


----------



## tilting (Jul 19, 2013)

Let's reverse the situation.

Can a married man insist that his wife send him some naked pics to help him get off?
How many of us would have thought of it as creepy at some point? 
I am sure few would have thrown out a warning regarding the potential for abuse of such pics should the couple part ways.

Doesnt NO mean NO?


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I actually thought of sending some pics to my wife, but after thinking about it I would probably look silly, or that's how I feel about it anyway


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

edbopc said:


> I actually thought of sending some pics to my wife, but after thinking about it *I would probably look silly,* or that's how I feel about it anyway


I thought so too, and I still think so, but she LOVES them, so hey...


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

maybe, she is outa town atleast 2 more weeks, but the word sex has not even came up,,,geeaz


----------



## wifey87 (Dec 15, 2012)

tilting said:


> Let's reverse the situation.
> 
> Can a married man insist that his wife send him some naked pics to help him get off?
> How many of us would have thought of it as creepy at some point?
> ...


I would absolutely send more pics to my husband if he would ask me. But it's kind of disappointing when most of the time he doesn't say anything back to me until I ask him if he liked the pic and he usually says of course I like it and that's it. He deletes the pic cause he says someone might see it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wifey87 (Dec 15, 2012)

edbopc said:


> I actually thought of sending some pics to my wife, but after thinking about it I would probably look silly, or that's how I feel about it anyway


It would definitely not be silly you should just try once but the first time don't show to much maybe just ur upper body and see what she says.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I may in a few days, I will let you know how it goes if u like?


----------



## wifey87 (Dec 15, 2012)

edbopc said:


> I may in a few days, I will let you know how it goes if u like?


Yes I would like to know how it went. You should send her a pic of you just like at work then in a couple of days maybe without a shirt and see what she says.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

wifey87 said:


> Yes I would like to know how it went. You should send her a pic of you just like at work then in a couple of days maybe without a shirt and see what she says.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


not a bad idea, I will do it like that....


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

got to figure out how now, never done that before, mirror I guess


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I would not go the selfie route. If the pictures are GOOD, even the most reluctant husband will appreciate them. If they look like they came out of MySpace era 2004, then it's not worth the effort.

If you had a trusted girlfriend and access to a decent camera and some time on your hands you could take some decent shots. Alone in selfie mode, not so sure. I got enough camera equipment to last a National Geographic expedition and even then, regular people photography is not as simple as you think, even more so in a birthday suit.

I guess what I'm saying is that it's doable but not with a 5 megapixel phone and selfie. Start 'provocative' then ramp it up SLOWLY to fewer and fewer clothes, and so on. It may be easier if you get your husband to take the pics and reciprocate. In this day of digital photography it's not difficult to ensure things stay where they're supposed to (hence no cellphone pics)...


----------



## Carlchurchill (Jan 23, 2013)

This must be due to one of three things:

Your husband has low testosterone
or
Your husband is not attracted to you
or
You coming on too strong which is a turn off for most guys


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Carlchurchill said:


> This must be due to one of three things:
> 
> Your husband has low testosterone
> or
> ...


not a turn off for this guy


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

edbopc said:


> not a turn off for this guy


Nor this one.


----------



## wifey87 (Dec 15, 2012)

Perhaps you need to have a long soft talk with him, at a time you can get his defenses down. It will not be easy, if it is PE he will be resistant to talk about it. Men want to be the stallions in bed and if quick on the draw that is hard to believe you are really satisfying your lover. Even the term PE can send chills up the spine when your bedroom confidence is low.

It does not sound like a LD issue to me, that is why I bring up the PE, you mentioned it so he likely thinks it is still a problem, whether it is or not. Takes time but a loving woman can help a guy with PE last longer and feel more secure that he is a good lover.[/QUOTE]

He told me he was scared because he feels he doesn't satisfy me. When we first started dating he ask me what was the first thing I liked about him I replied your big muscular body! So now he is always saying he is fat to not look at him he says he feels ashamed. When he gets in the shower and I'm usually brushing my teeth he will take his shirt off inside the curtains like if he doesn't want me to see him. Yes he is not as fit as he used to be before, but he is not like fat nor anything just before he looked like the The Rock from WWE and now he looks like just regular guy that works out but to me he is so hot and sexy till this day. I just don't know how to get on his head that he does satisfy me and that I still love his body.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Random_Girl (Nov 17, 2013)

Exactly what Cosmos and EleGirl said.

Sounds like some serious self esteem/insecurity issues. I would say don't pressure him anymore about this, let him chase you instead.


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

A great way to take a decent "selfie"

Set up your laptop in good view of yourself. 

Start the webcam, you can see yourself in it. 

Set the timer for 5-10 seconds before it takes the pic. 

Then can add different filters and such to the photo you chose, play around with it. 

Works great IMO in a pinch.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Or if you have video editing software, take a video, and go through it frame by frame, and pull the frames you want...taking video is like taking 30 pictures a second...bound to get a good one in there somewhere


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

C'me on people, laptop cams have resolution that would bring tears to your eyes if you know anything about photography 

A decent point and shoot with a flip and rotate LCD screen should let you take selfies via timer and see what you're shooting...


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I found the timer on my digital camera.....lol


----------



## MrDarkDream (Jan 12, 2013)

wifey87 said:


> Perhaps you need to have a long soft talk with him, at a time you can get his defenses down. It will not be easy, if it is PE he will be resistant to talk about it. Men want to be the stallions in bed and if quick on the draw that is hard to believe you are really satisfying your lover. Even the term PE can send chills up the spine when your bedroom confidence is low.
> 
> It does not sound like a LD issue to me, that is why I bring up the PE, you mentioned it so he likely thinks it is still a problem, whether it is or not. Takes time but a loving woman can help a guy with PE last longer and feel more secure that he is a good lover.


He told me he was scared because he feels he doesn't satisfy me. When we first started dating he ask me what was the first thing I liked about him I replied your big muscular body! So now he is always saying he is fat to not look at him he says he feels ashamed. When he gets in the shower and I'm usually brushing my teeth he will take his shirt off inside the curtains like if he doesn't want me to see him. Yes he is not as fit as he used to be before, but he is not like fat nor anything just before he looked like the The Rock from WWE and now he looks like just regular guy that works out but to me he is so hot and sexy till this day. I just don't know how to get on his head that he does satisfy me and that I still love his body.
_Posted via Mobile Device_[/QUOTE]

Based on the above I would recommend against asking him for the pictures. This might be one of those rare cases where a man is resentful because a woman only likes him because of his looks. Now that his looks are fading he might be concerned as to why you would stick around. I would suggest to start complementing him in other areas, his jokes, good ideas, cooking, anything else that is not physical.


----------



## LittleBlackBird (Nov 23, 2013)

Gosh, it sounds like his self esteem issues stem from something deeper. I am not sure what to suggest besides counseling or having a friend he doesn't know hit/flirt with him to give him a little boost, and then you continue flirting and see if your flattery sticks at all. My DH is a hottie, but he doesn't believe it at all, so I kinda feel for you. I love sexy confidence.

As for the pic, see if you can take just a great face shot and turn it into something sexy. Maybe if he gets used to you taking a few "unmerited" face shots, after time, maybe he will get a little more relaxed and you can sneak one in his jammie's, and so on. I wouldn't tell him your intent. He would probably see your interest in masterbation as a threat to his performance. 

Last thought, do you tell him how good he is while he's doing his thing in bed? You probably do, but it's a thought.


----------

